# What reel do u use for fishing (decent sized fish)?



## chinookhead

I was just curious, what reels u use in actual fishing conditions when u're casting your with your heavers casting 8'n bait for decent sized fish like bass and reds with current or waves (not sharks or cabes etc.) where distance is important. 525mag daiwa 20sha? Or will u use your 5500 or 6500 abus that u also do your field work with?


----------



## Tommy

chinookhead,

When fishing for Drum (Stripers and cobia too) I have historically used the Abu 7500 and Daiwa 30. This season I got my hands on an older 525 mag and fitted it with one of the supermag sideplates. It quickly became my go to reel for heaver work. For lighter work (15 lb test class) I really like my stock abu 6500 mag elite.

I don't use the tourney reels for fishing. 

Tommy


----------



## chinookhead

Thanks for the reply Tommy....was the 525 mag really not tame enough for u w/o the supermag plate under normal conditions or just under really snotty conditions?


----------



## surfchunker

*2nd that*

My to go to reels are also a 7500 converted CT and a Daiwa 30 SHA ... like both ... the Daiwa's got a better retieve ... but I just like the way the old Abu goes ... them Daiwa's are fast ... been waiting for a mag plate for mine .... for 6 oz I'll pick up my Blue Yonder everytime ...

never tried a 525 but heard lots of good about them


----------



## FishinAddiction

My go to is my 525's.....theyre all I use from the beach.


----------



## big brother

chinookhead,
i can answer your question about tommy's 525. i bought the reel new when they first came out to replace my 990 for heavy surf work. that was the damn'ist reel i ever tried to work with, one cast it would bust one, long with no fluff. the next cast it would blow in midcast, the next it would blow as soon as you let it go, the next time 3/4 through the cast. i have had some of the best reel men i know work on it and no one could find a fix. it sat on my back porch for years till tommy called me and asked to bring it the next time i came home. whatever he did seems to have fixed it. 
charlie
(tommy's big brother)
ps i use abu 65 and 7500's, and will still strap on the 990 if i need a winch.


----------



## Sea Level

I currently have/use four 525 Mags (the older ones) and swear by them. Only if I'm surf fishing for Tarpon or shark do I use another reel -- Penn 535 or 555 GS that has been magged.


----------



## NTKG

i use an abu 6500 for everything that swims minus cobia, then i use a 7500. the 6500 with tres drag kit will eat up a drum from the beach. i dont believe you will run into a drum that will spool you on a 6500 from the beach anyway


----------



## AL_N_VB

Only thing I own are SHV 20's and 1 GW 20. Spooled with 17lbs test, never met a car hood that it didn't like, and for the ones that suck bottom, I'll just cut the line.

A lot easier for me to level the line on the retrieve


----------



## Newsjeff

Nserch4Drum said:


> Only thing I own are SHV 20's and 1 GW 20. Spooled with 17lbs test, never met a car hood that it didn't like, and for the ones that suck bottom, I'll just cut the line.
> 
> A lot easier for me to level the line on the retrieve


That's why you follow those drum for hunderds of yards down the beach like a little girl.  

Abu 7500 or Daiwa 30. Got a couple Pro Gears for backups.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Newsjeff said:


> That's why you follow those drum for hunderds of yards down the beach like a little girl.
> 
> Abu 7500 or Daiwa 30. Got a couple Pro Gears for backups.



ur an @ss 
NJ-
There's a nice hole forming @ SB...the super secret spot.

Its about 50 yards S from last year's.

I like the 20's....makes ya have to work a lil harder to get the fish in.


----------



## Newsjeff

Nserch4Drum said:


> ur an @ss
> NJ-
> There's a nice hole forming @ SB...the super secret spot.
> 
> Its about 50 yards S from last year's.
> 
> I like the 20's....makes ya have to work a lil harder to get the fish in.


Why can't them holes open to the North?


----------



## Cobia Seeker

Newsjeff said:


> Why can't them holes open to the North?



Because they don't want to be fished. Better keep it close to the cuff, not as secret as you may think. There's a spy or two on here leaking info.


----------

